# Phobia's



## Brandy456 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a phobia of something, Or somthing they are really scared of but can handle.

I have a few-

Spiders, They don't bug me much if they are on a wall. But if i see then anywhere else then its just icky.

Birds, My friend had this one bird and I loved it. That is until it got mad for some reason and bit my neck then sat on my shoulder and flapped his wings. Now im terrified of birds.

Thats pretty much it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 4, 2008)

Crickets!!!!!!!!!!!! And i have a bearded dragon that had to eat crickets when she was a baby, that was hard, if one got out i sounded like i was being murdered,lol.



Big bugs like water bugs, roaches, i would so fail at Fear factor.



If i come across one of these creatures and i cant throw a shoe or boot at it to kill it, and the dogs or cats wont do anything, i will drown it in raid,lol.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 4, 2008)

One word - spiders. :tears2:

And dogs, any other form of insect/arachnid whatever, water, and people & pets dying.


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jan 4, 2008)

lakes! i hate swimming in places where you can't see the bottom, but i can stand the ocean.

lakes just freak me out, and i absolutely refuse to touch the bottom, if you want me to swim drop me off in the middle


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Passing semi-trucks on the highway. I can do it, but my hands get sweaty and my adrenaline goes through the roof.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 4, 2008)

Athazagoraphobia is my biggest.

:?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 4, 2008)

Spiders and Clowns


----------



## Gordon (Jan 4, 2008)

XxMontanaxX wrote:


> Athazagoraphobia is my biggest.  :?


  That's a new one for me.   --I can identify with it, though.


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

snakes i hate em and have taken freak outs over them before:?Can't watch them on the telly can't change the channel if they are on the telly (irrational i know)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Spiders - they really creep me out.

Clowns - YIKES! :scared:

Small places - I have nightmares!!!

Heights - I get nausious just going up to the 3rd level of a mall and looking down.


----------



## okiron (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an intense fear of spiders. Can't do pictures, fake ones, talking about them, anything. I've passed out before or started hyperventilating because people wont take my fear seriously and think I'm just faking it to be cute. 

I also have an intense fear of being abandoned. If in a public place with people, I will not leave their sight for a second. If I have to go to the bathroom, I either have someone come in with me or take the car keys off the driver so they can't get too far. It's really, really bad sometimes. 

I'm actually getting quite better with both, mostly because people started leaving me alone with my fears instead of acting towards it to scare me.


----------



## Jenson (Jan 4, 2008)

Same as polly, snakes. They really freak me out, I will even squeal at book covers with them on. I can just about cope with pythons and boas, it's the thin snakes that move fast that really scare me.

When I went to Tenby with my boyfriend in the summer we went to an aquarium that had a huge snake collection, they got a boa out of the tank, must've been about 10 ft and I totally freaked out.

Funny thing was, they took it out for people to hold, and once I watched all the kiddies holding it they managed to convince me to have a go. I actually liked him!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 4, 2008)

Frogs & toads.


If I see a picture of one, I will freak. If I see a video of one, I will freak. If I see one in person....I cry, hyperventilate (sp?), nearly pass out, run.


I just freak. They are gross and just plain scary to me.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 4, 2008)

Spiders, being in a plane crash (and so flying), being stuck in small spaces and losing people I love.I am terrified of all of them, but the last one is definitely the worst.I am a natural worrier so am always worrying about anything happening to the people that I love.:?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh and I'm totally scared of seaweed.

Last summer I went to my uncle's camp trailor. There is a mini beach nearby so all 3 of my cousins and I went for a swim, Well one of my cousins picked up a peice of seaweed and chased me with it. I eventually stopped and told him if he touched me with it he would siriously have damage to him.

I can stand but I don't like being at a red light beside an 18-wheeler smaller trucks aren't as bad just 18-wheelers


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 4, 2008)

FRUIT STICKERS!!!!!

sounds pathetic but im serious i really cant handle them no idea why they just really freak me out.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 4, 2008)

You mean stickers in the shape of fruit ?


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 4, 2008)

no like the stickers on the fruit at the supermarket..


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

My biggest fears:

*Sharks *- to the point where I get scared in a chlorine pool if I think about it too long.

*Claustrophobia *- Can't handle when other people stand so close, we're touching shoulders. I start to sweat, and have been known to almost pass out.

*Things being too tight around my neck* - I start panicking on that, too. Can't handle wearing turtlenecks or chokers (or even collars or necklaces that are even the slightest bit touching my neck in the front) AT ALL.

*Losing someone in a crowd* (kinda akin to okiron's abandonment fear, and might just be the same darn thing) - Should've seen me on my way out of Disneyland on Christmas Eve...claustrophobia AND the fear of losing either Danny or Em in the crowd...that stunk.

*Getting lost* - I have to have exact directions written down for EVERYWHERE I go (telling me isn't good enough, either, because I panic trying to remember if the person said left or right), unless I'm EXTREMELY familiar with the area, and have been to the place at least four times. I have this horrible fear that I'm going to get lost and not be able to find my way back. Combine that with a HORRIBLE sense of direction, and I'm just paranoid! I've been known to call Danny NUMEROUS times in a PANIC, trying to figure out where I am and where I need to go. Just about every single time, I'm right down the block from my destination, but I get so turned around and panicked, I don't even realize it. Danny drives everywhere we go because of this rediculous phobia of mine.

*Being electrocuted* - pretty funny when you consider I'm married to an electrician. 

*Lightning *- I cry during rainstorms when there's lightening. I think this one's related to the fear of electrocution.

*Falling off the edge of a cliff *- now this one's based on fact. When I was a toddler, I was in a camper with my family and my aunt and uncle, and my grandpa (who was driving) fell asleep at the wheel (we think there was a carbon monoxide leak)...and consequently drove off the cliff we were driving next to. My aunt covered me with her body, and suffered a broken neck and back (she had to wear a brace for at least a year, if not two), and my sisters suffered pretty good injuries as well. I had deep cuts up and down my legs. The whole thing obviously affected me for life, as I cry and PANIC whenever driving up a steep hill or next to any sort of drop. If I'm the one driving, I have to pull over and switch drivers with someone.

I think that's about it.


----------



## okiron (Jan 4, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> My biggest fears:
> 
> *Sharks *- to the point where I get scared in a chlorine pool if I think about it too long. LMAO Rosie I do the same darn thing in pools. Start thinking about sharks and alligators and things pulling me down.
> 
> *Things being too tight around my neck* - I start panicking on that, too. Can't handle wearing turtlenecks or chokers (or even collars or necklaces that are even the slightest bit touching my neck in the front) AT ALL. Same here >.< Actually...I can't even have loose necklaces on me.


I'm also afraid of strong gusts of wind (which I've explained to Danny about I think) and heights. You will never see me climb a ladder, even if it's a 3 foot one.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2008)

:nicethread

When I was little-weeping willow trees. I guess I thought they'd strangle me. Also when I was little-escalators. I would cry and scream with my mom when we had to get on one-once I was safely on, I was fine. To this day, I'm cautious upon approach and until both feet are firmly planted.

Now-not much. Being in a strange place and having it go pitch black where you can't see anything at all-makes me so scared it's not funny. Heights. Birds flying near me fearing they'll fly into me:shock:*shivers*.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *Lightening *- I cry during rainstorms when there's lightening. I think this one's related to the fear of electrocution.




My son had a terrible fear at one time of lightning. It came about when a childhood friend of mine was struck and died - across the road from my mom and dad's house. They tried to do CPR and he got to the hospital but he was brain dead. He was like 32 or so.

The strange thing was - it wasn't storming, it wasn't windy or anything but it was overcast and drizzling. He and another friend of ours from the hood were playing around with a soccer ball in the yard and he was just in the wrong place.

So, we ended up having therapy sessions over my son's fear. Now, he's toyed with becoming a meteorologist - research possibly - wants to do some storm chasing. :? I'm hoping he goes for the other field he's interested in - bio chem.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 4, 2008)

Just FYI, it's lightning I think, I'm sure lightening means to make the colour of something lighter .

My biggest fear is still whales, will always be, have no clue why!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

You're right - it is lightning. I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing - I have kids that think it's cool to talk to mom while she's typing. :?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine's changed, too...sorry!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess I have a few phobias, and probably a lot of fears.  Some of mine:

*Phobias*

*Spiders, beetles, June bugs...basically bugs in general.* I don't mind looking at them, in fact can be quite fascinated by them, but if one touches me I am outta there!! I still have quite a major phobia of June bugs; if one happened to get caught on my clothing I betcha I'd be running faster than the sound of my screams.

*Things swinging in the air.* Kind of hard to explain, but, say someone is swinging something around like, I don't know, maybe a rope with something attached to the end of it, I get the willies. Way back in the 70s they had those things called 'clacker balls' or 'clatter balls', a toy for teens...they were two hard poolball-type things on the end of a rope, and the kids would swing them about so they clattered together...well, they were extremely popular at my school (at least, until they got banned for being dangerous). And I was so terrified of them that I could barely go outdoors during lunch hour, as half the kids on the grounds had them. I have this huge phobia of something like that suddenly flying at me and striking me...or even just coming loose and flying into anything. One of my dog's favorite toys is a 'My Pretty Pony'...she grabs it by the tail and whips it around, then lets go...and I feel sick to my stomach whenever she does that because of my fear of it either hitting me. Or a window. Or the tv. Or the fish tank. And even swing sets cause me to break into a sweat. LOL...even writing about this phobia is stressing me out. :shock:

*Water.* I am terrified of drowning. Always have been. Because of this (and my dad's haphazard way of attempting to teach me) I never did learn to swim. And ironically, I almost drowned a week before my wedding (long story, stupid thing my fiance, his cousin, and I did). I get quite nervous on boats, and canoes freak me out. I can get in one, but it's certainly not enjoyable...I get stressed from the moment I step in until I'm on dry land again.

*Fears*

*Something happening to my pets.* This one is a fairly big fear of mine. Whenever I leave the house in the morning I have this fear nagging at me...the old 'what if' scenario...what if someone broke in, what if one of them got into something that could harm them, what if a fire started (the biggest fear), etc. 

*Losing my job.* Because this happened to me in the past, and I went through a terrifically tough time for a couple of years afterward, that fear is always there. 

*Abandonment.* Yep, this is one of my fears too, so much so that I tend to keep most people at arm's length, distancing myself. It's an odd self-preservation reaction - based upon the reasoning that if you don't allow yourself to be too close to anyone, then you can't get hurt when they abandon you. Of course in reality all distancing does is make you have less friends, and it's sort of like cutting off a toe so you won't get a hangnail, but it's a response I've been doing since I was a kid, as I felt very abandoned back then, and through my early adult life.

Those be some of mine...


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> Athazagoraphobia is my biggest.
> 
> :?



Well I had to look up the meaning of your fear, Montana, but now that I know, I guess it would be one of mine too. LOL...and it also reminds me of my wedding day, oddly enough. Everyone went to the church ahead of time while I stayed at the house (shaking over the fear of going through the ceremony). Someone was supposed to come back and pick me up about 15 minutes before the start, but I waited...and waited...and waited. The ceremony was to begin at 2:00, and it was about a 10-minute drive to get to the church...at 5 to 2 I was still at the house, waiting. _Finally_ a few minutes after 2 my dad showed up. Can you believe it? Everyone forgot about me and no one had thought to come and pick me up! And I was the bride! sheesh. :headsmack

(Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention one of my really big fears in my first post...thinking back to my wedding day reminded me of it: *Public speaking*!!! That's a biggie with me.)


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a fear of driving over bridges with water underneath. I'm afraid the bridge will 
collapse. I want to get off that bridge as fast as possible and if traffic is slow or stopped it flip out city!

I also get really nervous when passing 18 wheelers especially in tight construction zones. Can't tolerate being behind then or in front of them or to the side. To think, my uncle drives one for a living!

Luckily though, when I flip out it's just singing really loud to the radio and not a screaming ordeal.

Other things I dislike- spiders... any and every kind!, snakes, and clowns. 

I alsocringe and get cold every time I'm watching a TV show or moviewhere someone gets a person gets hit by a vehicle. Have my reasons for that tho.

Amanda


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't really have phobias... I do have pretty strong fears but not enough to be a phobia...

Earwigs - I can play with spiders... I'll even rescue spiders... But earwigs??? those things FREAK me out. See... Already getting shivers down my spine just thinking about them. Ugh.

Break-in - I am always terrified of someone breaking in while I am in the house alone. I worry when someone is here, but when I am alone I get paranoid.

And finally Abandonment. Funny how many people have it.

Stealing this from bassetluv cause it was described so precisely:

"Abandonment. Yep, this is one of my fears too, so much so that I tend to keep most people at arm's length, distancing myself. It's an odd self-preservation reaction - based upon the reasoning that if you don't allow yourself to be too close to anyone, then you can't get hurt when they abandon you. Of course in reality all distancing does is make you have less friends, and it's sort of like cutting off a toe so you won't get a hangnail, but it's a response I've been doing since I was a kid, as I felt very abandoned back then, and through my early adult life."

I couldn't describe it better.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 5, 2008)

Things that I am skeered of..

La cucaracha...seriously. Not the lil hybrid teeny tiny roaches. But the Tree roaches. The Big Giant roaches who walk up to you and snatch the chicken from your mouth and slap you upside the head roaches. The kind that when you turn the bathroom light on, their already sitting there, using the facilities, and they scream at you to shut the light off. They fly after you, they scare me.
One time my son had friends over and I was in the back part of the house and a roach jumped out at me. I screamed. Not a normal bloodcurdling scream, but a Scooby Doo scream where it's really exaggerated, and in case anybody didn't hear me, I screamed again, and in case anyone didn't hear me the second time, I screamed again. None of the boys got up to come to my aide except for the new kid. All the other kids said *Chill, it's just a roach.. AGAIN!*


The other thing I am kinda weirded out by, is my own imagination. Yanno those ghost stories you sit around and tell? Well one time.. at band camp.. SERIOUSLY.. it really was band camp, I made up this story about yanno how you can be outside in the twilight, and you see something in your peripheral vision move, and when you turn your head, there's nothing there? Well this story was about a race of monster's called the Peripheral's you see them creeping up on you, but if you look at them dead on, they're gone, but by then it's too late, your already dead. Yes I realize I made it up, it's a camp tale... but.. what if? And if I think about it sometimes.. I creep myself out about it.

The last phobia... large groups of stupid people who don't like me clustered up and periodically looking my way. Totally throws my groove off and unnerves me.

Zin


----------



## Roxie (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocks-I hate walking on them. I am afraid I am going to step in a hole or slip and cut my head open.

Heights-I will not go on roller coasters. I barely even go on space moutain at DisneyLand.:shock:

Flying/Going on a Boat-I am afraid We are going to crash or sink!

Claustrophobia-I hate being in a tight area. Such as elevator,airplane(bleh),or small bathroom

Blood-It grosses out everyone!

Throw up- Yuck! And I am the one who gets motion sick on airplanes!

Yeah there are probably more but I am lazy!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 5, 2008)

Driving on snow.


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 5, 2008)

being upside down and really large crowds... I want to be able to see everything going on around me


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 5, 2008)

:laugh:

*GoinBackToCali said (regarding roaches)*


> The kind that when you turn the bathroom light on, their already sitting there, using the facilities, and they scream at you to shut the light off.


----------



## Aina (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think I have anything that could be considered a phobia. I don't *like* spiders, cockroaches or posionous snakes, but they don't scare me. I accidently left my window open and had spiders make a web above my bed and I didn't freak or anything. 
I guess my biggest dislike (I can't even call it a fear) is hights. I actually like hights when I am straped in. It is basically just driving over bridges. I still drive over them though. So much for that.

I was developing a fear of needles because I had to get a few shots and this lady JABBED the needle in me and it hurt like heck, but then the next time I had to get a shot there was a diferent lady and I didn't even feel the shot, so then I was ok with them again. 

I guess I am just a very... odd person. Most people are afraid of something.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2008)

Not really scared of much. Don't ask me why. No idea some things give me th willys but not freak me out. Oh and don't try to scare me I fight back.:biggrin2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 5, 2008)

*When I read this the first time, I read it as "being upside down IN really large crowds"
I was like *Man this girl has REALLY got some problems*, and instantly felt sorry for you, then I wondered if there was a big precedence for being upside down in large crowds, which caused me to re-read it, and discover, that in fact, I am a moron.
Zin


bat42072 wrote: *


> being upside down and really large crowds... I want to be able to see everything going on around me


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG Bat-Your From Kountze- That's where I get my pig feed!! Another rabbit person!!!!

Zin


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 5, 2008)

*where in kountze do you get your pig feed? I reread my thread to see what i typed... i was half asleep when I typed it...lol*

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *



> OMG Bat-Your From Kountze- That's where I get my pig feed!! Another rabbit person!!!!
> 
> Zin


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know...LOL...

I only went once with my husband, he usually goes.. but it's off the main road, down a gravely road, and theres no distinguishable signs.. we just know it as *Kountze Feed*.. the guy who owns it is as old as..well... dino doody. He only takes cash or checks cause he can't figure out them *new fangled credit card machines*

Do you have any kids that show at the fair?

Zin


----------



## Pipp (Jan 5, 2008)

Lessee.... onder:

I'm pretty fearless....:boxing

I have an overwhelming fear of nausea. (It's kept me very well behaved, couldn't possiblyface a hangover).

And I have a major phobia of having my nose and mouth covered, or not having access to enough fresh air. I can't even have a blanket over my face. Thisrelates to my intense dislike of water (although my neighbourhood hasthe ocean on three sides, and I LOVE that, as long as I'm just looking at the stuff). I'm not even keen on the water from the shower on my face.

I don't have a big problem with bugs unless they have teeth. (I swear there are some thick ugly spiders around here with fangs, butI consider the long legged guyspets). 

And yup, great thread! :thanks:



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 5, 2008)

Heh... I can't believe I forgot that but I too, like Pipp, cannot have anything covering my mouth and nose. I hate it. Imagine when they stick the mask on me for ashtma attacks. Ugh, and now I need a cpap machine. Yucky! Lol. 

Pipp, didn't you have the stomach flu not long ago? You poor thing


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 5, 2008)

*no... they don't ... I wish they did*

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I don't know...LOL...
> 
> I only went once with my husband, he usually goes.. but it's off the main road, down a gravely road, and theres no distinguishable signs.. we just know it as *Kountze Feed*.. the guy who owns it is as old as..well... dino doody. He only takes cash or checks cause he can't figure out them *new fangled credit card machines*
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 8, 2008)

My only thing is mild claustrophobia. I don't mind most enclosed spaces, but spaces where I can't move, or don't have an easy way out kinda make me tense. I couldn't climb the stairs in any of the monuments in Paris due to them all being in small tunnels with no windows. Catacombs would be a heck no.

Other than that... I don't likebugs, but I don't mind themas long as they're not on me.


----------



## Xila (Jan 8, 2008)

*(*every* other *one *is *in* bold *for* easier *reading*)

amberelizabeth wrote: *


> lakes! i hate swimming in places where you can't see the bottom, but i can stand the ocean.
> 
> lakes just freak me out, and i absolutely refuse to touch the bottom, if you want me to swim drop me off in the middle


* Me too! If I can't see the bottom, I start FLIPPING OUT. o-o I whimper and cling to the nearest object/person/etc... I feel like I'm about to be pulled under or something.

* Another thing that freaks me out- If in a lake or ocean and there is an anchor/rope hooking it to the bottom, and I see it going on until it vanishes into the murky water, I also freak out.

* I'm also terrified of hights. Perhaps this is what causes the above things?

* Clowns= ok; Clowns + axe = :cry1:SAVE ME!
I have troubble getting to sleep due to nightmares about clowns with axes. D= I always picture them standing by my bed, I wake up to see them with the axe raised, and before I can do anything he kills me. Not sure why, I haven't had any bad experiance with clowns or anything... 
Clownandaxeophobia? xD



> "Water. I am terrified of drowning. Always have been. Because of this (and my dad's haphazard way of attempting to teach me) I never did learn to swim. And ironically, I almost drowned a week before my wedding (long story, stupid thing my fiance, his cousin, and I did). I get quite nervous on boats, and canoes freak me out. I can get in one, but it's certainly not enjoyable...I get stressed from the moment I step in until I'm on dry land again."



* I'm also terrified of the ocean and wave pools (Very bad experiance, I almost drowned in a wave pool, and the ocean reminds me one one.)

* Also, Drowning (Same as above)
Like you, I've also never learned to properly swim.
Same with the boats, too.


* Ghosts/child zombies... Like the grudge. Not sure why, it's like the clown/axe thing.  No bad experiance, it's just a natural thing. If I think about them before bed, I'm too terrified to sleep.*

I also have an occasional nightmare(phobia?) of BunBun in our backyard, playing and binkying and nibbling grass and dandelions, then being suddenly swooped away by a hawk/large bird, screaming, then as he is about to disapear into the forest(still screaming faintly) it just ends.  I usually wake up crying. I actually haven't let BunBun outside into our backyard since I've been having this nightmare. Off all my phobias, this one really have seemed to have personally impacted me the most... :in tears:

* I've also seemed to develop a bit of insomnia from all this. 

*Ticks- ...Fleas? Yeah, bring em on... Lice? Had them before. Not as bad as it sounds... Ticks? *blood-curtaling scream*

*Bugs crawling into my ears
A random fear/phobia. xD Yeah, I've been known to sleep with my hood up just to prevent this fear. =P Just because I'm THAT weird.*

Snakes/bugs under my covers while I sleep. I once woke up to find a spider on my face. D= I was once also bitten by a snake.
*
Something happening to me/my family/my friends/my pets... This one is obvious.
* 
Yarhar, Im such a weirdo!(and not afraid to admit, I've always known this.) :craziness I don't suppose anyone here is a spiritualist(?) and knows what all that is supposed to mean? xD If not, that's fine. Just curious.
Gosh, you'd never expext something so deep to come from someone like me, right? I surprise myself some times by certan (mental) things that I do. ;P

Yarrrrr.
xD
I just thought I'd post. Mods, if you think anything here, for whatever reason, offensive/raciest/religious/or just should not be here on RO, tell me and I'll remove it ASAP. =3


----------

